# Kino: Schauspiellegende Sir Christopher Lee verstorben



## Matthias Dammes (11. Juni 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Kino: Schauspiellegende Sir Christopher Lee verstorben* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Kino: Schauspiellegende Sir Christopher Lee verstorben


----------



## Triplezer0 (11. Juni 2015)

RIP, einer der besten ergrauten und weisen Bösewichter.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Juni 2015)

Der einzig wahre Graf beisst nicht mehr... [emoji17]


----------



## Blasterishere (11. Juni 2015)

Das macht mich sehr traurig


----------



## Herbboy (11. Juni 2015)

Ich war ehrlich gesagt damals verwundert, dass er noch lebte, als er in HdR mitspielte - er war schon in meiner Kindheit, die nun auch schon 30 Jahre her ist, ein "Altstar" mit damals schon als "alte Klassiker" geltenden Filmen. Einer der ganz Großen und auch aus meinem Empfinden wenigen stets natürlich und freundlich gebliebenen Weltstars ist nun gegangen...


----------



## MichaelG (11. Juni 2015)

Immer mehr von den Guten verlassen die Welt. Auch James Last ist tot.


----------



## Sanador (11. Juni 2015)

Es ist bedauerlich ein solch bedeutenden Künstler zu verlieren.
Doch zumindest konnte er sein schauspielerisches Talent in vollen Zügen genießen, schließlich war der gute Lord Lee von 1947 bis heute aktiv im Show-Geschäft.


----------



## RedDragon20 (11. Juni 2015)

Sehr sehr schade. Hätte ihn gern in einem weiteren Film gesehen. Einer meiner Lieblingsschauspieler und einer der Menschen, denen ich aufgrund seiner enormen Leistungen und Talente, sehr viel Respekt zolle. 

Ich hab zwar gehofft, er schafft die 100 noch, aber ich denke, mit 93 Jahren darf man ruhigen Gewissens den Löffel abgeben.


----------



## Kwengie (11. Juni 2015)

das ist der Lauf der Natur, 
denn niemand kann ewiglich bleiben.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Juni 2015)

Sind kaum noch welche von der gaaaaanz alten Hollywood-Ära übrig. Mir fällt nur noch Kirk Douglas ein, und der ist auch schon sagenhafte 98. Trotz eines schlimmen Schlaganfalls.

Trotz seiner denkwürdigen Rollen in "Herr der Ringe" oder "Star Wars"... Lee bleibt für mich immer so in bester Erinnerung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht lassen sich die dritten Sender aus diesem Anlass zu einem CL-Special hinreissen und bringen seine besten Filme kurzfristig ins Programm. Den alten Dracula würde ich gerne wieder sehen...


----------

